# Furry + video games



## FrostHeart (Feb 18, 2020)

Just discussing furry games. This can be games with furry characters, fursuits, or references to furries.
My favorites would have to be the PC games Pirate101 and Wizard101. I love Super Mario games as well, Yes they're furries - Mario dresses up like a tanooki and Luigi's a kitsune. And now they even have cat suits! But my primary ones are The Elder Scrolls games obviously. Anyone have recommendations?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 18, 2020)

My recommendation is we need one of these threads pinned 
Some of the previous incarnations: on PS4, on Switch, and so on....


----------



## Baalf (Feb 19, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Just discussing furry games. This can be games with furry characters, fursuits, or references to furries.
> My favorites would have to be the PC games Pirate101 and Wizard101. I love Super Mario games as well, Yes they're furries - Mario dresses up like a tanooki and Luigi's a kitsune. And now they even have cat suits! But my primary ones are The Elder Scrolls games obviously. Anyone have recommendations?



Come back and tell me that Mario is a furry once he puts on a suit where I can't see his face anymore.

Also, I know I brought this game up a lot, but I've been trying to get ReadySet Heroes out there. It's kind of a arcade-style furry Dungeon Crawler and it's available on the PS4... And epic games store, which people seem to hate.

Also, Super Epic, a metroidvania game starring a panda riding a weird chocobo knock off that I hear is really good and it exists on multiple platforms.


----------



## Deleted member 129874 (Feb 19, 2020)

Imma just go ahead and mention Amorous right off the bat, but that may be too obvious of a "furry game"... I suppose Pokémon counts... right?


----------



## Warzak (Feb 22, 2020)

You mentioned furries in games. Well first title that came to my mind was Major/Minor Complete Edition, basically it's a story driven RPG. Interesting characters and many choices making the ending change depending on your actions throughout. 
Then if it's allowed I could probably also mention Angels with Scaly Wings, though it's similar to Major/Minor, it's less complex, but it involves dragons.


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 22, 2020)

If you're searching for games that have anthro characters in it, my favourite would be Conker's Bad Fur Day.


----------



## Breyo (Feb 22, 2020)

Armello is pretty neat! It's hard to win, but if you like board games that are D&D-esque, you'll probably like it


----------



## Warzak (Feb 22, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> If you're searching for games that have anthro characters in it, my favourite would be Conker's Bad Fur Day.



For some reason that actually reminded me about a title which still hasn't yet come out. Biomutant. They look similar to some kind of cat. No matter they look furry, and I'm actually quite looking forwards for the release of this game. 
On the contrary, tried one of the Conker games back on my old old xbox, I think it was the one based on the Invasion of Normandy. I couldn't get past it. Maybe that's why I never came back to Conker. Or perhaps I just had chosen the wrong title. 

In fact, there's Bloody Roar the fighting series when that was a thing.


----------



## Arix (Feb 22, 2020)

It's very small, but Pokémon Sword/Shield has an NPC in one town who says he often dreams of what it would feel like to be a Pokémon, and thinks if dressing up as one might help him realise his dream. Could just be a fun coincidence, but given Pokémon's rather firm place within the fandom I like to think it's a cute little wink to the concept of fursuiting.

Also, I would recommend The Tenth Line to anyone. Some of it is unreasonably overcomplicated, but it's a surprisingly deep title for a relatively small indie project, sprinkled with an engaging story featuring some very likable and well-written characters - many of which are anthros.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 22, 2020)

I've played The Tenth Line and my favorite part is that NPCs in towns say (sometimes very!) different things depending on which party member is talking to them.  Items in your inventory are not usable but loot/materials for the leveling system, and each character offers different (often entertaining!) descriptions of them.  Sure, it's a small touch, but it really does give you a better sense of each character.


----------



## Arix (Feb 22, 2020)

Indeed, the surprising depth given to even random NPC townsfolk was one thing I really enjoyed.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 3, 2020)

As a dragon myself I can say Hoard is an amazing representation of our daily lives
Basically the goal is to collect as much gold as you can as fast as you can
You get gold by doing classic dragony things:
Killing knights, burning down villages, kidnapping princesses, etc

It is so addicting and it almost feels like an NES game
Just a warning though, the A.I. is BRUTAL


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

I already recommended the Monster World series twice, but here's once more


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 3, 2020)

Star Fox adventures is the Furry Zelda 
The game is very underrated and definitely the closest I can find to a Furry adventure game


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2020)

Local furry making badass StarFox homage. Complete with gorgeous, high saturated, polygonal graphics.








Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> Star Fox adventures is the Furry Zelda
> The game is very underrated and definitely the closest I can find to a Furry adventure game



I wish that game didn't have such borked development. Could have been so much more than it was. Brimming with charm and loads of squandered potential. :/


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 15, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> Local furry making badass StarFox homage. Complete with gorgeous, high saturated, polygonal graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I think it's mostly a reskin of what it once was only a few subtle changes making it a licensed property


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> Personally I think it's mostly a reskin of what it once was only a few subtle changes making it a licensed property


That's the point. Not to mention it's one dude. He can't exactly make Ace Combat 8.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 23, 2020)

And I loved every second of it.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 23, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> And I loved every second of it.


? 
No it's not 
It's just a furry Fatal Labrynth


----------



## Baalf (Jul 24, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> Local furry making badass StarFox homage. Complete with gorgeous, high saturated, polygonal graphics.



I was so hyped up when I saw that trailer... Until I found out the hero wasn't a furry, but just a human with a tail. Maybe she is supposed to be some type of monkey, but she is so human-looking she might as well be a human. The kickstarter page is promising a cast of colorful anthropomorphic characters, and I am dreading what the villains are going to be like compared to the heroes.  I know we don't have every protagonist character revealed, but is far as I can tell, the human with tail girl is the only playable character.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 24, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I was so hyped up when I saw that trailer... Until I found out the hero wasn't a furry, but just a human with a tail. Maybe she is supposed to be some type of monkey, but she is so human-looking she might as well be a human. The kickstarter page is promising a cast of colorful anthropomorphic characters, and I am dreading what the villains are going to be like compared to the heroes.  I know we don't have every protagonist character revealed, but is far as I can tell, the human with tail girl is the only playable character.



Maybe it's like Star Link and the kept the best characters as DLC.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I was so hyped up when I saw that trailer... Until I found out the hero wasn't a furry, but just a human with a tail. Maybe she is supposed to be some type of monkey, but she is so human-looking she might as well be a human. The kickstarter page is promising a cast of colorful anthropomorphic characters, and I am dreading what the villains are going to be like compared to the heroes.  I know we don't have every protagonist character revealed, but is far as I can tell, the human with tail girl is the only playable character.


She's a monkey. He has art of her on his kickstarter that looks clearer. Developer's a pretty big furry himself. I'm indifferent to what she is. I just need another game like this since StarFox Zero was trash and the subgenre itself has like no support. Only posted the game here for obvious reasons.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Maybe it's like Star Link and the kept the best characters as DLC.


Or he's a one man developer and is keeping the scope small for his first shipped title with no publisher.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 24, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> She's a monkey. He has art of her on his kickstarter that looks clearer. Developer's a pretty big furry himself. I'm indifferent to what she is. I just need another game like this since StarFox Zero was trash and the subgenre itself has like no support. Only posted the game here for obvious reasons.



 You may not care, but I am begging for more non-human starring video games.


It just feels like a betrayal to it being a spiritual successor all of a game starring in anthropomorphics animal when the heroine of the story is the most human-looking animal they could possibly have chosen. Like I said, if all the heroes are just going to be human looking monkeys and the villains are going to be actual anthropomorphic animals, I won't support this game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> You may not care, but I am begging for more non-human starring video games.
> 
> 
> It just feels like a betrayal to it being a spiritual successor all of a game starring in anthropomorphics animal when the heroine of the story is the most human-looking animal they could possibly have chosen. Like I said, if all the heroes are just going to be human looking monkeys and the villains are going to be actual anthropomorphic animals, I won't support this game.



He's not "betraying" anything. This isn't tied to a license in any capacity.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 24, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> He's not "betraying" anything. This isn't tied to a license in any capacity.



But it's meant to be a spiritual successor. Don't you think the Creator would actually want to honor that by making the hero is anthropomorphic animals and not human looking characters? people usually do it when creating a spiritual successor, but in this case, I guess not.

Like I said, I am begging for new anthro starring games oh, and I was hoping this would be one of them, but so far, it is not convincing me. Maybe when we see more of the character is oh, I might be more interested depending on whether any of them are playable, but so far, it's not working for me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> But it's meant to be a spiritual successor. Don't you think the Creator would actually want to honor that by making the hero is anthropomorphic animals and not human looking characters? I guess not.
> 
> Like I said, I am begging for new anthro starring games oh, and I was hoping this would be one of them, but so far, it is not convincing me. Maybe when we see more of the character is oh, I might be more interested depending on whether any of them are playable, but so far, it's not working for me.



If *you* don't want it that's cool. But Ben cares more about the gameplay. The anthro characters are secondary. I speak to him and this project pulls from StarFox yes, but it also pulls from similar arcade classics by the likes of Taito and Sega.

And in Ben's mind this character is anthro. As well as all his thousands of Kickstater backers eagerly awaiting this to be released. No one else cares about these weird arbitrary gradations of furry you're imposing.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jul 24, 2020)

BLUE STREAK
SPEEDS BY
SONIC THE HEDGEHOG

Play the classics, Mania, and I guess Generations.
The rest are ass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> The rest are ass.



wrong again, big boy


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jul 25, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> wrong again, big boy


Scuze me
Somewhere between ass and mediocre


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 25, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> Local furry making badass StarFox homage. Complete with gorgeous, high saturated, polygonal graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God help me, but I like it.

Where is it available?


----------



## Raever (Jul 25, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> God help me, but I like it.


I'd play that too, looks awesome.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 25, 2020)

Raever said:


> I'd play that too, looks awesome.


It reminds me of the old N64 games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> God help me, but I like it.
> 
> Where is it available?



There's a demo on his Kickstarter. 
It's far from finished and he's been struggling to get his ideas where he feels like they'll be fun, but the inspiration is there and what he's got now is cleanly made. 
I hope this does well honestly. Ben is a great guy with a lot of talent and passion. This specific genre does not nearly have as many quality games as people think and even some of the old classics (that I still like) are slightly aging like Galactic Storm, AfterBurner 2, and the original StarFox. And StarFox Zero aged the instant it came out.

I think the last, great 3rd person on rails shooter was AfterBurner Climax 14 years ago. And it got delisted so it's literally -impossible- to get today outside of being lucky enough to buy a 360 or PS3 with it on the HDD. So some new blood to invigorate this genre would be lovely.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 25, 2020)

Donut County is a very cute physics puzzle game that includes a whole town of animal people. It's very relaxed, cleverly written, and and is just very pleasant to look at and play.


----------



## Baalf (Jul 25, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Donut County is a very cute physics puzzle game that includes a whole town of animal people. It's very relaxed, cleverly written, and and is just very pleasant to look at and play.



You pretty much kill everything in the game by sucking them into a bottomless pit which they will never escape from. How is that relaxing and pleasant to look at?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Donut County is a very cute physics puzzle game that includes a whole town of animal people. It's very relaxed, cleverly written, and and is just very pleasant to look at and play.



This shit looks chill, but low key kinda hilarious. lmao
Gives me Katamari vibes.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 25, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> You pretty much kill everything in the game by sucking them into a bottomless pit which they will never escape from. How is that relaxing and pleasant to look at?


I take it you haven't played the game.
Spoilers, but no one dies and everyone is saved in the end.
You do control a hole in the ground that swallows things up, but there is no violence or gore or murder. You use it to solve puzzles and eventually free everyone.
Plus it looks like this:


Spoiler















Very cute and pleasant


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 25, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> This shit looks chill, but low key kinda hilarious. lmao
> Gives me Katamari vibes.


That is a pretty good comparison. A reverse Katamari. 
The writing is very clever and funny.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Jul 25, 2020)

Sam and Max


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> That is a pretty good comparison. A reverse Katamari.
> The writing is very clever and funny.



Yeah, it's got a chill style to it. And at first I was like "I wonder how he means physics" and I can see this game getting mind bending. lol
It's adorable though.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 25, 2020)

XoPachi said:


> Yeah, it's got a chill style to it. And at first I was like "I wonder how he means physics" and I can see this game getting mind bending. lol
> It's adorable though.


I will say that it's not the most complex physics engine or complicated puzzles. There's no hard fail conditions or the like.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 13, 2020)

There is a terraria mod that add furries as a companion.

The Mascot of the mod is very cute.




__





						tModLoader - [1.3] TerraGuardians - Terrarian Companions
					

I guess the Dryad forgot to mention something... - Guideo Kojiwa  Latest Version: 36.18 (07/11/2022)  > You can create your own custom companions! Click here to find out how. <  What about checking out my partner? Get 25% off on your first month hosting a game server by using nakano15 code...




					forums.terraria.org


----------



## Tattorack (Oct 14, 2020)

So this thread went on for two pages and nobody mentioned Solatorobo? Guess I'll do it then ^^
It would certainly qualify as a furry game considering you play as a canine:


----------



## Punji (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm gonna have to second Armello. Great, fun furry board and cards style game with lots of planning and strategy.

Wonder arts, excellent character designs, and beautiful animations, especially on the cards themselves. Very fun game, and 100% furry.


----------



## inkbloom (Oct 14, 2020)

Just started Spiritfarer recently and many of the characters are anthros, including all the spirits that you have to lend passage to as the new Charon. The art is beautiful and I now have the most adorable, grandmotherly hedgehog on my boat. I hope she stays awhile.


----------

